# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2019



## MSantos (1 Out 2019 às 09:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2019 às 20:32)

Boa noite 
Primeiro dia de outubro 
Manhã de chuviscos
Tarde de céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 23,2°C
Atual 18,9°C
85% hr
Acumulados de 1,3.mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Out 2019 às 11:09)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento de SSO fraco. 
Sensação térmica demasiado baixa.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Out 2019 às 21:11)

Boa noite,
Chuva fraca "morrinha" mas cai bem.
Dia de inverno.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Out 2019 às 22:49)

Boa noite.
17 graus e 2 mm acumulados.
As linhas de água por aqui continuam secas. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2019 às 07:04)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuviscos 
0,2 mm
18,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (4 Out 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia, 
Mais um dia cinzento.
16,8ºC, 96%HR.
2.3 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2019 às 18:30)

Boa tarde, 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 22,5°C
Atual de 20,6°C
75% hr
Chuviscou de manhã 
Acumulados de 0,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (4 Out 2019 às 19:33)

Um belo por do sol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Out 2019 às 14:54)

Boas, muito sol e *25ºC. *Um pouco acima da média para a altura do ano portanto...

_______________________

Já agora, mais uma estação cá na zona instalada a SE daqui na freguesia de Recarei, perto do Rio Sousa. Oxalá se mantenha online este inverno pois trará bons registos de mínimas, já hoje registou *8.8ºC*. Parece não ter RS lá muito bem instalado no entanto pois as máximas ainda estão inflacionadas... 
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA86


----------



## rokleon (8 Out 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro bem mais cerrado hoje do que ontem a esta hora (em Ovar).

Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Out 2019 às 13:13)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas/baixas. 
Chuva fraca/chuvisco, de momento sem chuva. 
Temperatura amena.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2019 às 06:52)

Bom dia, 

Manhã fresca, mínima e actual *12.6 ºc* .

Vento NNW 18 Km/h e 80% HR.

Algum vento de N/NNW a acentuar mais a frescura.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Out 2019 às 10:11)

Bom dia,
Manha fresca com vento fraco de N/NE, sensação térmica baixa e desagradável.


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2019 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 

mais uma manhã fresca, mínima de *11.8 ºc *às 05:13 h.

Neste momento 13.2ºc vento ENE 12 Km/h e 71 % HR.


----------



## rokleon (10 Out 2019 às 10:13)

Ontem por Aveiro dia ventoso, de norte, assim como em grande parte da faixa litoral. Vi alguns aglomerados de folhas outonais pela primeira vez do ano.
Deram 29,2 km/h de ventos máximos na estação IPMA da cidade. Dia fresco mas ainda falta a chuva que deve estar a caminho...


----------



## ampa62 (10 Out 2019 às 11:16)

Bom dia, 

Manhã de outono com uma mínima de 10,3ºC. 

De momento, com 15,5ºC  73%HR e 1022 mB. Vento moderado.

Vamos ver o que dá o fim de semana em termos de chuva.

Registos do mês de Outubro em termos de pluviosidade, por ano:

2019:     6.4 mm até hoje;
2018: 131.5 mm
2017:   45.2 mm
2016: 123.2 mm


----------



## ampa62 (11 Out 2019 às 22:44)

Boa noite.
De momento com 14°C, tendo a máxima atingido 21°C.
Para este fim de semana estão previstos 56 mm. A ver no que dá. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (12 Out 2019 às 09:01)

Estão atualmente 15.0°C com um vento SSE soprando a 6.0 km/h. Até ao momento, não foi registada qualquer precipitação. A pressão atmosférica atual é de 1011.8 hPa e estável. A humidade é de 80 % e o ponto de orvalho e a temperatura aparente são de 11.5°C e 14.3°C.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Out 2019 às 11:50)

Bom dia. Manhã amena com nuvens e 17°C. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (12 Out 2019 às 15:02)

Até este momento, a temperatura máxima hoje foi de 21.6°C e a mínima de 13.8°C, com uma média de 17.7°C. A média global registada na estação para este dia é de 18.0°C. Até agora, a temperatura máxima mais alta registada este mês foi de 25.1°, medida no dia 11 às 14.20. A temperatura mínima, para outubro 2019, foi 10.6°, observada no dia 6, às 08.55. Em outubro de 2017 foi atingida a temperatura máxima mais alta, 31.9°C. Pelo contrário, em 2018, a temperatura atingiu um mínimo de 4.7°C.
Nem hoje, nem ontem, se registou qualquer precipitação. Desde o início do mês, a precipitação acumulada é de 3.7 mm.
A humidade média em outubro de 2019 é atualmente 72.7 %.
A pressão mínima registada hoje foi, até agora, de 1010.8 e a máxima 1014.3 hPa. Ontem esteve entre 1013.8 e 1017.0 hPa. A pressão atmosférica média em outubro de 2019 é atualmente 1018.4 hPa.
A rajada mais forte hoje foi de 22.0 km/h, registada às 14.15.


----------



## kikofra (12 Out 2019 às 20:00)

Fim do dia junto a barrinha de esmoriz, ceu muito nublado em Terra, abertas no Mar e nuvens escuras no horizonte, será a frente que la vem?


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2019 às 23:20)

Boa noite amigos, 
Tenho vindo pouco aqui no tópico litoral Norte 
Quando estava a viver em Monchique todos os dias escrevia ...
O tempo também tem estado monótono
......
Dados atuais 
......
Céu nublado 
17,9°C
81% hr
1011 hPa
Deve começar a chover a partir das 6 h da manhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (13 Out 2019 às 00:01)

Noite quente e ventosa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (13 Out 2019 às 05:37)

Estão atualmente 16.0°C com um vento com rajadas de 39.0 km/h. Até ao momento, não foi registada qualquer precipitação. A pressão atmosférica atual é de 1008.8 hPa, baixando lentamente. A humidade é de 78 % e o ponto de orvalho e a temperatura aparente são de 12.1°C e 3.6°C.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 08:04)

Bom dia,

início de dia com chuva por vezes forte ( intensidade máxima até ao momento 48.4 mm/h ) e puxada a vento com rajadas de S/SSW.

Sigo com *8 mm* acumulados, a frente desloca-se lentamente e ainda vem ao largo, esta primeira linha descarregou bem 

Neste momento chove fraco mas persistente.

16.5ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2019 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

Que bem que sabe acordar com um dia cinzento e bem molhado  
Chuva muito fraca e 16,2ºC neste momento. O acumulado está nos 7,37 mm por aqui.


----------



## Between (13 Out 2019 às 08:56)

Chove de forma moderada em Amarante e esperam-se excelentes acumulações para esta zona. Excelente para a horta e biodiversidade em geral. Só tenho pena que não seja para o país todo, principalmente nas regiões que tanto precisam.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 09:32)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 3,0 mm
Vamos ver a quantidade de mm ao longo do dia 
17,7°C
93% hr
Pressão a 1010 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 10:06)

Acumulados horários mais significativos até ao momento na rede do IPMA:
















Por aqui vai chovendo, o acumulado está nos* 8.4 mm*.

As nuvens deslocam-se a grande velocidade vindas de Sul.

17.2ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 11:30)

Recomeça a chuva moderada 
18,8°C
91% hr
1012 hPa


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (13 Out 2019 às 12:17)

Estão atualmente 16.0°C com um vento S soprando a 28.0 km/h. A precipitação total desde a meia noite foi de 5.4mm. A pressão atmosférica atual é de 1011.3 hPa e subindo lentamente. A humidade é de 94 % e o ponto de orvalho e a temperatura aparente são de 15.0°C e 12.2°C.


----------



## ampa62 (13 Out 2019 às 12:40)

Bom dia. Hoje fui acordado pela chuva às 5 da manhã, o que raramente acontece. Choveu intensamente entre as 5 e as 7 da manhã do qual resultaram 22 mm acumulados.
Recomeçou a chover com alguma intensidade.
De momento sigo com 16,8ºC e 95% HR. Pressão atmosférica 1011.85 mB.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 14:04)

Chuva moderada 
18,3°C
91% hr
Acumulados de 4,8 mm
1012 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (13 Out 2019 às 14:15)

*Localização:*41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W
2019-10-13 14:06:03 WEST hora local em Fânzeres, Portugal [?]

*Temperatura:*15.6 °C
*Ponto de condensação:*14.6 °C
*Humidade:*94 %
*Pressão:*1010.8 mbar
*Vento:*Sul 200° 20,4 km / h* 
Chuva:*1.5 mm durante a última hora, 7.4 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 7.4 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2019 às 14:18)

Etapa do Campeonato do Minho BTT XCM disputa-se hoje em Paredes de Coura, pelo menos a chuva que tem caído já deu para fazer lama, e encher estes grandes buracos, com água, o que dá logo outro "sabor" á prova.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 14:19)

Boas, 

vai chovendo por vezes moderado, sigo com *12.2 mm*.

Muita lentidão no avanço desta frente, pelo satélite, a parte principal ainda está bem longe da costa, a centenas de Km de distância.

16.6ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 15:43)

Chove "a sério" agora, até faz "fumo" acumulado a subir rapidamente


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 15:46)

Chuva forte 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 16:01)

Acumulados a subirem
Chuva forte 
10,0 mm
17,7°C
Pressão a 1011 hPa
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2019 às 16:59)

Boa tarde,

A linha de instabilidade mantém um ângulo incrivelmente estável em relação à costa, o que, infelizmente, faz com que apenas o noroeste beneficie da água que se precipita desde o amanhecer. 16 mm acumulados até agora. Temperatura a cair; 15,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 17:07)

Por aqui vai chovendo, o acumulado está agora nos 18.8 mm.

Mais fresco com 15.5 °c actuais.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 17:10)

Gondomar 
15,3 mm acumulados 
Temperatura descer 17,2°C



Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 17:39)

Volta a chover com intensidade neste momento 

Rain rate actual 24.6 mm/h.


----------



## VRStation (13 Out 2019 às 17:39)

Um pequeno relatório, já em jeito de balanço... 

Até este momento, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 16.4°C e a mínima de 13.7°C, com uma média de 15.5°C. Este valor é 0.9°C menor que ontem, quando a média observada foi de 16.4°C (máx 21.6° e mín 13.8°C).

Hoje já se registaram 13.6 mm de precipitação. Desde o início do mês, a precipitação acumulada é de 17.3 mm. A precipitação máxima diária em outubro de 2019 foi medida hoje (13.6 mm e continua...).

Hoje, a humidade variou entre 75.0 e 96.0 %.

A pressão mínima medida hoje foi de 1008.6 e a máxima 1011.4 hPa. Ontem esteve entre 1010.5 e 1014.3 hPa. A pressão atmosférica média em outubro 2019 é atualmente 1017.6 hPa.

A rajada de vento mais forte hoje foi de 41.0 km/h, registada às 07.45. Ontem foi de 28.0 km/h. A velocidade média do vento em outubro 2019 é atualmente 10.2 km/h.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 18:36)

Chuva moderada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 18:53)

Chuvada agora, o acumulado está nos *20.8 mm* e a subir


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 19:09)

Chuva intensa e da grossa, *22.6 mm *acumulados


----------



## ampa62 (13 Out 2019 às 19:14)

Por Covas, tarde chuvosa com 29.5 mm acumulados até ao momento. 
15.2 °C. 


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2019 às 19:33)

A intensidade da precipitação aumentou com a chegada da noite; chove copiosamente há já algum tempo. Acumulado nos 24,64 mm


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 19:38)

Ouve-se bem ela a cair com intensidade , *26.2 mm *acumulados


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 19:45)

Chuva intensa
20,0 mm
17,0°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 20:15)

Bela noite de chuva intensa, por aqui o acumulado vai nos *29.2 mm*


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 20:16)

Noite de chuva 
Acumulados de 21,5 mm
Gondomar ( São Cosme )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paula (13 Out 2019 às 20:24)

Boa noite.

Muita chuva por Braga, por vezes, com algum vento acompanhar.
Esta estação, não muito longe de minha casa, já leva quase 25mm.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBRAGABR7


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2019 às 21:22)

Boa noite.

Por cá! Regressei!
Será a chuva que me acorda da letargia, como acontece com as lesmas e os caracóis que adoram a humidade? 
Bem, para ser sério, cabe-me dizer que para além do trabalho no serviço, tenho andado ocupado com trabalhos de jardinagem e na horta, saídas de lazer e outras e muito cansaço acumulado, noites a trabalhar e outras a "marinar" de tão mal dormidas. Resultado: muito cansado e muita ocupação redunda na minha escassa presença aqui.

Bem, hoje tem sido um dia agradável para ficar entretido em casa a ver "a banda passar". Tempo cinzento, chuva qb, convidam a nada fazer. Infelizmente já tenho de ir para mais uma noite de trabalho...

A chuva teve momento de moderada intensidade, acompanhada de algum vento moderado, com uma ou outra rajada forte.
A linha de instabilidade anda "entalada" entre as baixas pressões marítimas e as altas pressões continentais, pelo que tem beneficiado mais o litoral. É natural nesta altura do ano, daí que não me admire das queixas de quem vive mais no interior e mais a sul - a expectativa pelas previsões era maior.
Pode ser que ainda compense esta 2ª feira. 

O *acumulado* está nos *29,7 mm*.
Nada mau para esta altura, pena não ser mais democrática para as zonas que estão "à míngua".

*Tactual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 92%
*​*A todos desejo uma excelente semana. Que nos traga chuva! Esse é o bom tempo para muita gente.*


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2019 às 21:36)

Por cá o acumulado também quase a chegar aos 30 mm (29,21 mm). Vai chovendo fraco agora. 13,2ºC.
Há coisa de uma hora tivemos também direito a nevoeiro pelo Porto:



Foggy rainy night. Porto, 13-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 21:40)

Por aqui 30.8 mm acumulados e vai chovendo fraco mas denso e persistente, está fresco com 13.6°c actuais e vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2019 às 22:32)

Chuva fraca neste momento. 31,24 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 22:41)

Por aqui também continua a chover, 32.8 mm acumulados.

A temperatura vai descendo, agora com a mínima do dia,13.3°c.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2019 às 22:48)

Ainda vai pingando... 31,54 mm. A estação de Massarelos do IPMA já leva 33,1 mm.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 22:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda vai pingando... 31,54 mm. A estação de Massarelos do IPMA já leva 33,1 mm.



E a estação do Aeroporto, Pedras Rubras ( IPMA), pelas minhas contas já leva cerca de 36,9 mm.

Por aqui *33.2 mm* agora 


Cabril ( IPMA) parece ter o acumulado maior, com 45,6 mm até ao momento.


----------



## ampa62 (13 Out 2019 às 23:02)

Por Covas continua a chover. 39 mm acumulados e 13.9°C.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2019 às 23:02)

Snifa disse:


> E a estação do Aeroporto, Pedras Rubras ( IPMA), pelas minhas contas já leva cerca de 36,9 mm.
> 
> Por aqui *33.2 mm* agora
> 
> ...


Já atualizou, 35,9 mm agora. Por aqui 32,26 mm. Um bom dia para o noroeste


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 23:07)

Todos têm mais precipitação do que eu 
Gostaria de saber , se por Gondomar outras estações levam mesma ou perto dos mm da minha estação 
26,3 mm atuais 
Continua chuva moderada 
14,9°C
93% hr 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Out 2019 às 23:32)

Boa noite. Continua a chover, *13ºC* de temperatura. A mesma caiu a pique por volta das 21H pois seguia a rondar os 16ºC todo o dia. Com base nas redondezas o acumulado deverá rondar os 30-40mm. Aqui perto, o planalto de Paços de Ferreira como sempre não falha, *45mm* e a somar nesta estação em Seroa: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I13SEROA5


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2019 às 00:35)

Continua a chover 
14,6°C
93% hr
1010 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2019 às 02:08)

Chuva moderada 
7,6 mm acumulados desde a meia noite 
14,4°C
94% hr
1009 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (14 Out 2019 às 06:32)

Estão atualmente 11.0°C com um vento SSE soprando a 17.0 km/h. A precipitação total desde a meia noite foi de 6.8mm. A pressão atmosférica atual é de 1007.3 hPa e baixando lentamente. A humidade é de 100 % e o ponto de orvalho e a temperatura aparente são de 11.0°C e 8.0°C.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Out 2019 às 08:10)

Bom dia,

Chuva forte neste momento, o acumulado vai em 13,2mm e a subir rapidamente.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2019 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

Depois de algumas horas sem precipitação, a passagem, relativamente rápida, da frente fria deixou mais alguns milímetros pelo Porto. O acumulado do dia está nos *10,92 mm*. Ontem ficou nos *32,51 mm* o que dá um total, até ver, de *43,43 mm* para este evento. Bem bom! 

Veremos o que trará o pós-frontal.

De momento já não chove e estão 13,3ºC. A mínima foi de 12,1ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2019 às 09:32)

Próxima hora






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2019 às 09:50)

Boas 
Gondomar ( São Cosme )
Acumulados desde meia noite 
15,2mm
Ontem cerca de 27,5 mm
Total até agora de 42,7 mm
Nada mau !!!!
14,4°C
95%.hr
1010 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2019 às 10:37)

Bom dia.

O *dia de ontem* terminou com boa precipitação, num total *acumulado* de *37,1 mm*.

Esta madrugada começou com chuva passando a aguaceiros, tendo um incremento importante entre as 8h e as 9h, altura em que tivemos por cá precipitação forte na passagem de 2 linhas de instabilidade.
A primeira:




A segunda: 




Hora UTC (adicionar mais 1 hora) - o IPMA deveria apresentar SEMPRE a hora real e não a UTC para não criar confusão. Mas isso sou eu a pensar...:\

O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *22,1 mm*, com cerca de 11,7 mm entre as 8h e as 9h.

Está também mais fresco, já com o ar pós-frontal a fazer-se notar. O outono anda aí...

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## ampa62 (14 Out 2019 às 12:14)

Bom dia.
Com 14.0 °C e 18.8 mm acumulados até agora, já se atingiram os 66.3 mm de chuva este mês. 
Os cogumelos pululam por todo o terreno. 
Nada mau. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2019 às 14:20)

Para já não chove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2019 às 15:21)

Boas tardes,

O pós-frontal está a ser relativamente calmo pelo Porto, salvo uma ou outra exceção. O acumulado está nos 12,7 mm com grandes abertas e 14,9ºC neste momento.

Por volta do meio-dia ocorreu umas das exceções; uma grande célula que trouxe cerca de 20 minutos de precipitação intensa ao Porto e arredores. Estava em Leça quando se começou a ver no horizonte, e esperei até à última, até ter de correr em busca de abrigo 

Deixo uns panoramas feitos com o telemóvel:



Stormy Weather. Leça da Palmeira, 14-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Weather. Leça da Palmeira, 14-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O oceano ganhou uma cor verde muito vivo com o aproximar da célula, belíssimo 



Stormy Weather. Leça da Palmeira, 14-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

_Time to run..._ 



Stormy Weather. Leça da Palmeira, 14-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Out 2019 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,
Ontem e hoje de manha houve precipitação para encher os potes.
Grande chuvada e grande saudades que tinha de ver a chuva a bater nas persianas e ver "rios" a correr nas estradas. 
Tinha *28mm* ontem a noite. 
O pós frontal traz vento frio, mas nada de mais "trovoada" e "granizo" era o que esperava.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Out 2019 às 17:04)

Se mais depressa tivesse falado, mais depressa tinha vindo.
Aguaceiro neste momento.
Edit: Com pedra a mistura.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2019 às 17:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> O pós-frontal está a ser relativamente calmo pelo Porto, salvo uma ou outra exceção. O acumulado está nos 12,7 mm com grandes abertas e 14,9ºC neste momento.
> 
> ...


Espetacular!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2019 às 17:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> O pós-frontal está a ser relativamente calmo pelo Porto, salvo uma ou outra exceção. O acumulado está nos 12,7 mm com grandes abertas e 14,9ºC neste momento.
> 
> ...


Belíssimas João  A malta já tinha saudades da chuva,  e das tuas fotos  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2019 às 17:37)

Boas,

por aqui o dia tem sido de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, em especial durante a manhã, o acumulado está nos *14.2 mm* que junto com os *35.8 mm* de ontem faz um total de 50 mm para este evento.

Está bem fresco com 14.9 ºc e vento moderado de O/ONO.

Bastante escuro para NO, há uma célula na zona da Póvoa de Varzim.


----------



## VRStation (14 Out 2019 às 17:51)

joselamego disse:


> Todos têm mais precipitação do que eu
> Gostaria de saber , se por Gondomar outras estações levam mesma ou perto dos mm da minha estação
> 26,3 mm atuais
> Continua chuva moderada
> ...



Caro José Lamego, por aqui (Rio tinto) o acumulado ficou pelos *24,2 *mm.


----------



## VRStation (14 Out 2019 às 17:54)

Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de EW9831  - Informação

*Localização:* 41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W
*Última informação WX:* 2019-10-14 17:41:03 WEST (11m decorridos)

*Temperatura:* 13.9 °C
*Ponto de condensação:* 8.3 °C
*Humidade:* 69 %
*Pressão:* 1015.5 mbar
*Vento:* Noroeste 300° 7.4 Km/h 
*Chuva:* 0.0 mm durante a última hora, 22.6 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 11.9 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## Between (14 Out 2019 às 18:19)

No Porto, mais concretamente em Paranhos, não chove neste momento, mas é possível observar a escuridão de uma célula a passar bem perto daqui.











P.S: começou a chover agora.


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2019 às 18:49)

VRStation disse:


> Caro José Lamego, por aqui (Rio tinto) o acumulado ficou pelos *24,2 *mm.


Boas 
Pelos vistos estamos quase iguais 
Grato 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2019 às 18:50)

Boas,
Novo aguaceiro 
Não contava a está hora 
16,8 mm desde meia noite 
14,9°C
72% hr
Máxima de 17,1°C
1017 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2019 às 19:34)

Novo aguaceiro 
17,0 mm acumulados desde meia noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2019 às 22:48)

Between disse:


> No Porto, mais concretamente em Paranhos, não chove neste momento, mas é possível observar a escuridão de uma célula a passar bem perto daqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa trazia "brinde"; uma pequenina _shelf cloud_  
Também a vi 



Shelf Cloud. Porto, 14-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Shelf Cloud. Porto, 14-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

----------------------------

Quanto ao resto do dia, poucas alterações em relação à publicação anterior, o acumulado subiu ligeiramente para os 12,95 mm.
Está fresco lá fora, só 11,5ºC. Já sabe, finalmente, a outono


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Out 2019 às 22:52)

Boa noite dia invernal o de hoje!!
Cheguei a registar 10°c a passagem dessa célula!
2°round para quarta feira.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2019 às 22:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Espetacular!


Obrigado Tiago! 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssimas João  A malta já tinha saudades da chuva,  e das tuas fotos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Tenho tentado, mas a meteorologia não tem ajudado como bem sabes... o último poente de jeito que apanhei foi no São João...
Tenho é as das férias, pelos Alpes e arredores... mas ando a ver se ganho coragem de tratar algumas para partilhar  Obrigado Ricardo!


----------



## ampa62 (14 Out 2019 às 22:57)

Por Covas chove. 22 mm acumulados e 11.2°C.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2019 às 23:05)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos mais alguns aguaceiros ao longo da tarde\início da noite.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *26,2 mm*.

Nada mau para um primeiro episódio de chuva, a lançar o *acumulado mensal* para os *68,2 mm*.
Não será muito mas é bem-vindo.

Esperemos que o outono-inverno nos traga (e às zonas deficitárias) bons momentos de precipitação em alguns períodos - à "moda antiga". 

Está fresco, já se sente no arrefecimento das casas.

*Tactual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2019 às 23:54)

Algumas fotos enviadas por um amigo meu, Carlos Seabra, tiradas esta tarde no Aeroporto do Porto.

Realçar que nenhuma foto sofreu qualquer processo de edição!




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2019 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

manhã já algo fria, mínima de *10.3ºc.*

Neste momento 10.5ºc, vento fraco e 91% HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2019 às 08:48)

Mais umas fotos enviadas por um amigo (Carlos Seabra), no seguimento do post anterior 




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Out 2019 às 11:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Tenho é as das férias, pelos Alpes e arredores...



Já estamos à espera da criação de um tópico sobre essas férias


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2019 às 13:27)

As últimas da tarde de ontem no Aeroporto do Porto (autor - Carlos Seabra). Sem edição.




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




Stormy Sky Porto PT by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2019 às 22:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotos enviadas por um amigo meu, Carlos Seabra, tiradas esta tarde no Aeroporto do Porto.
> 
> Realçar que nenhuma foto sofreu qualquer processo de edição!
> 
> ...


Isto é o que se chama estar no local certo à hora certa!  Belíssimas 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já estamos à espera da criação de um tópico sobre essas férias


OK, OK... vou pensar no assunto... 

------------------------------------

E o dia hoje foi bem mais seco do que o de ontem, apesar de muito nublado. Foi sim bem frio, com a mínima a descer abaixo dos 10ºC (9,7ºC). A máxima foi de 17,1ºC. 
Junto ao mar, ao final da tarde, já soube bem calçar as luvas e colocar o gorro; o vento que soprava era gelado


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2019 às 08:32)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 15,3°C
85% hr
1017 hPa
Segundo round hoje e amanhã de chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (16 Out 2019 às 12:19)

Antes da tormenta que se avizinha...

Estão atualmente 14.3°C com um vento S com rajadas de 33.0 km/h. A precipitação total desde a meia noite foi de 0.3mm. A pressão atmosférica atual é de 1016.6 hPa e estável. A humidade é de 81 % e o ponto de orvalho e a temperatura aparente são de 10.8°C e 7.8°C.


----------



## ampa62 (16 Out 2019 às 12:26)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas temperatura amena 15,7ºC, 93%HR e 1015,92 mB.
A mínima foi de 13,7ºC.

Até agora 4.3 mm acumulados. Para chegar aos mais de 60 mm prometidos ainda muita água tem de cair.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Out 2019 às 13:38)

Nuvens carregadas de humidade em forte desenvolvimento no Atlântico a oeste de Portugal.

Bem visíveis pela imagem de satélite.

Justificado o aviso laranja. Vem aí muita chuva.

A próxima noite e madrugada prometem.

Seja bem-vinda (porque faz muita falta) mas sem provocar muitos estragos.

Continuação de boa semana para todos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2019 às 14:35)

Boa tarde de outono,
Quem gosta de uma tarde de outono à antiga? Pois, já tinha saudades e ai esta ele. Chuva e vento à maneira. 
Que saudades tinha de uma tarde destas.. 
Pena é estar no quartel de plantão.
Nuvens de oeste a puxar que é uma coisa louca...


----------



## Between (16 Out 2019 às 15:11)

No Porto chuva fraca neste momento, mas já se vê no radar que as coisas vão animar. Espera-se mais uma bela rega esta noite


----------



## ampa62 (16 Out 2019 às 15:58)

Between disse:


> No Porto chuva fraca neste momento, mas já se vê no radar que as coisas vão animar. Espera-se mais uma bela rega esta noite


Já está animado 
14.73 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2019 às 16:04)

A chover bem pelo Porto e puxada a vento com rajadas de S/SSW.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2019 às 16:40)

Já chove por Gondomar 
16,5°C
90% hr
Acumulados de 2,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2019 às 17:04)

Boa tarde,

Chove bastante agora, 5,1mm acumulados. Que bela tarde 

Edit: Continua a cair bem, 7,6mm. O vento também se faz sentir com algumas rajadas mais intensas.


----------



## ampa62 (16 Out 2019 às 17:41)

Está intenso por aqui. 

28.45 mm acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Out 2019 às 17:48)

Que bela tarde, que belo dia de inverno...
Que saudades tinha disto


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2019 às 17:54)

Boas, 

Por aqui 12.4 mm e a subir, bela tarde de Outono 

15.9°c actuais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2019 às 17:55)

ampa62 disse:


> Está intenso por aqui.
> 
> 28.45 mm acumulados.


Então justifica-se o alerta laranja...


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2019 às 18:38)

Boas,

está de facto a ser uma tarde bem chuvosa por aqui. Não pára. Já tudo escorre água. 


O pluviómetro da EMA de Merelim está com problemas por isso vou-me guiando pelos valores do vizinho Guimeixen e das redondezas. Creio que haverão valores interessantes de precipitação no Minho.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2019 às 18:58)

Chove de forma contínua e intensa no Porto.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2019 às 19:22)

Pelo radar há uma curta pausa a vir para esta zona, mas já vem mais a caminho atrás. Acumulado nos 20,4mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2019 às 19:45)

Boa noite.

Eh lá! Tanta chuva...
Hoje vou-me queixar: é só água no Minho e zona mais litoral do Douro Litoral. E olhando ao radar e ao satélite vem aí mais para os mesmos...É sempre a mesma coisa!

*EU JÁ VOS APANHO!!!
*
Bem, *ontem* ainda *acumulei 1 mm*.
Esta madrugada\manhã ainda choveu um pouco, com 1 mm recolhido.
Mas é de meio da tarde para cá que a chuva se tornou moderada, por vezes a raiar o forte.
O vento também tem soprado constantemente moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *21,1 mm*, 8,4 mm nesta última hora.

Vamos lá a ver se isto desce em latitude para beneficiar o centro\sul e todo o interior. Mesmo o interior norte está ainda com pouca chuva (e possivelmente ainda com zonas sem chuva).

*Tactual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2019 às 19:51)

Afinal parece que o pluviómetro já está a carburar. Pelo menos registou 7 mm na ultima hora.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2019 às 20:07)

Volta a chover com intensidade, o acumulado está nos 20.6 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2019 às 20:18)

Chove bastante agora, vídeo acabado de fazer:


----------



## RamalhoMR (16 Out 2019 às 20:24)

Boas malta.
Ora como muitos outros membros o já salientaram por aqui,em Braga está uma noite apetitosa para se estar em casa....
Chove com bastante intensidade desde algum horas atrás ,mas, com o cair da noite a mitica pegou e bem. De forma persistente,ora forte ora moderada e com algum vento também.
Caso para dizer que o alerta laranja lançado pelo IPMA é justificável.

Estou curioso em
saber os valores depois.

Só lamento é que no meu Alentejo esteja como esteja. E deveria chover assim lá.
Doi ver algumas imagens e o panorama na Região mas enfim....há que esperar por melhores dias.

Abraço!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2019 às 20:35)

15.6mm/1h em Viana (IPMA).


----------



## Pedro Araújo (16 Out 2019 às 20:39)

Descobri agora que há um estação na zona industrial da minha freguesia portanto posso saber +/- as acumulações na minha localidade. Perfeito vai dar muito jeito, sendo assim se estiver correto, hoje já acumulou 40.64mm.


https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVRZEA1/graph/2019-10-16/2019-10-16/daily


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2019 às 20:39)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2019 às 20:44)

Chove sem parar desde as 15h...


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## VRStation (16 Out 2019 às 21:04)

Informação meteorológica APRS/CWOP de EW9831  
*
Localização:* 41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W 
*Última informação WX:* 2019-10-16 21:01:02 WEST (2m decorridos)
*Temperatura:* 13.9 °C
*Humidade:* 100 %
*Pressão:* 1013.8 mbar
*Vento:* Sul 180° 40,8 km / h
*Chuva:* 6.3 mm durante a última hora, 23.6 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 23.6 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## Paula (16 Out 2019 às 21:06)

Boa noite.

Chove, chove e chove em Braga. Certinha desde o meio da tarde. As ruas do centro da cidade estão repletas de poças enormes e até dentro do meu trabalho choveu


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2019 às 21:07)

Continua a chover bem, 34mm acumulados.


----------



## Between (16 Out 2019 às 21:13)

Chove com alegria! De forma persistente já há algumas horas.


----------



## ampa62 (16 Out 2019 às 21:16)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui por Covas já se atingiram os 49,5 mm e continua a chover, mas tem uma estação perto de Ponte da Barca que já vai em 66 mm....67 mm.

Já não preciso regar o quintal


----------



## Pedro Araújo (16 Out 2019 às 21:18)

A estação aqui perto já vai em 51.56mm. A partir do meio da tarde foi sempre a cair junto com muito vento.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 21:23)

Boas noites,

Chove chove sem parar desde o início da tarde pelo Porto, tendo a intensidade vindo a aumentar no último par de horas. A minha estação de referência "acusa" 14,73 mm, mas há outra no centro da cidade que já vai com 28,45 mm. 

Mais um dia bem molhado pelo Litoral Norte e está para continuar. Pena que assim não seja por todo o país...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite.

Cai leve levemente como a parecer forte. Fui ver...E é mesmo chuva forte (ou por vezes). 
Desculpem mas isto é mesmo uma noite daquelas que dá prazer em ouvir a chuva a bater nas persianas, vidros, telhados, pingantes por todo o lado. E empurrado pelo vento então...muito bom!

A precipitação está a descer lentamente como o mostra esta imagem que recolhi do IPMA. Pelas 19h a precipitação moderada a forte estava acima da linha amarela, às 20h já tinha descido para a linha a vermelho.






Por esse facto há diferenças consideráveis em estações pouco distantes entre si (N\S).
No meu caso, apenas uns parcos km de distância são responsáveis pela menor precipitação na EMA de Paços de Ferreira. A diferença deverá atenuar-se ao longo das horas, embora ache que a minha proximidade à montanha possa significar um pouco mais de precipitação.

O *acumulado* segue nos *35,6 mm*. 11,7 mm na última hora (não a normal horária mas nos últimos 60 minutos).

*Tactual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2019 às 21:30)

Boa noite, 
Chuva moderada e persistente 
Como previsto chove a potes 
Acumulados de 25,8 mm
15,6°C
95% hr
104 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (16 Out 2019 às 21:54)

Boa noite

Por aqui a chuva cai bastante intensa puxada a vento, começou por volta das 16h a oscilar entre o fraco e o moderado.~

A estação aqui em Esmoriz leva* 28,0mm* acumulados

Pelo que se vê no radar, não vai ficar de todo por aqui, dá para ver no radar que algo se está ainda a formar...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2019 às 21:55)

Tive agora acalmia, depois de ter 13,7 mm de acumulado nos últimos 60 minutos.
O *acumulado diário* está nos *39,9 mm*.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2019 às 21:57)

Como chove agora, 41,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2019 às 22:02)

Boas ,

*30 mm* atingidos agora, continua a chover mas mais fraco.

15.7ºc actuais.

Boa chuva esta, embora tenha tido períodos de bastante intensa (forte), nunca chegou a ser torrencial, no geral é uma chuva moderada e contínua, ao longo de várias horas, portanto melhor absorvida pelos terrenos.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2019 às 22:12)

Inundações em Esmoriz, Ovar esta tarde


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2019 às 22:16)

Boas!

 Dia passado entre Braga e Viana do Castelo, em que o tempo encoberto e chuva de intensidade variável estiveram sempre presentes. Desde o final da tarde estou perto de Esposende e a chuva tem estado quase sempre moderada a forte.

Não estou acustumado a estas "chuvarias" do Minho, tomara que chegue alguma coisa lá para as minhas bandas que isto aqui já está tudo verde. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2019 às 22:30)

Que chuvada agora, até faz "fumo."


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 22:31)

Mais uma bela carga de água agora 
Centro do Porto já vai com 34,8 mm acumulados; aquelas ruas a descer as encostas devem estar verdadeiras cascatas... 
Mais fraco por aqui: 18,8 mm


----------



## Between (16 Out 2019 às 22:34)

Que carga de água! Chove com intensidade e de forma persistente no Porto


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 22:36)

Já estou nos 20,07 mm, subiu num instante com esta chuvada


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2019 às 22:42)

Grande carga, 35 mm e continua a chover, acumulou 5 mm em poucos minutos, chuva grossa e forte


----------



## ampa62 (16 Out 2019 às 22:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Já estou nos 20,07 mm, subiu num instante com esta chuvada


Eu já estou quase a chegar à reforma  60....mm

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2019 às 22:45)

Boas
Gondomar 
28,9 mm
Chuva continua 
15,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 22:47)

ampa62 disse:


> Eu já estou quase a chegar à reforma  60....mm
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Daqui a nada já está o Coura a transbordar com tanta água


----------



## qwerl (16 Out 2019 às 22:50)

Mais


João Pedro disse:


> Já estou nos 20,07 mm, subiu num instante com esta chuvada



A estação é tua? Que diferença grande em relação ao centro do Porto...

Por aqui mais uma carga de água e o acumulado saltou para os* 37,1mm*...


----------



## Between (16 Out 2019 às 22:51)

Magnífica noite de Outono, que bom é ouvir o som da chuva. Só gostava que fosse para o país todo, em particular para as regiões que mais precisam de água.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Out 2019 às 22:51)

Após ter ficado mais fraca, volta a chover mais intensamente. Vai em 46,5mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2019 às 22:51)

Inveja, mas da boa, claro  Nada é eterno , e um dia destes vai calhar à malta cá de baixo também  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 22:52)

qwerl disse:


> Mais
> 
> 
> A estação é tua? Que diferença grande em relação ao centro do Porto...
> ...


Não é minha, é a mais perto de minha casa e mais perto do mar. É raro não ter valores inferiores às outras mais para o interior da cidade.


----------



## qwerl (16 Out 2019 às 22:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Não é minha, é a mais perto de minha casa e mais perto do mar. É raro não ter valores inferiores às outras mais para o interior da cidade.



Mesmo assim é um bocado estranho, tem uma estação aqui em Esmoriz ao nível do mar e ao pé da praia que já leva *38,4mm* e ainda só teres 20mm quando aí perto o Snifa ja leva quase 40mm

Penso que terá mesmo   ver com algum problema da estação e não com a localização


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 22:59)

qwerl disse:


> Mesmo assim é um bocado estranho, tem uma estação aqui em Esmoriz ao nível do mar e ao pé da praia que já leva *38,4mm* e ainda só teres 20mm quando aí perto o Snifa ja leva quase 40mm
> 
> Penso que terá mesmo   ver com algum problema da estação e não com a localização


Pois é possível que sim, mas no evento anterior registou valores muito semelhantes às restantes, a do Snifa incluída, pelo que fico na dúvida... nunca a consegui ver, deve estar bem escondida no quintal do dono


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2019 às 23:03)

Chuva Boa 
31,4 mm
Espectáculo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (16 Out 2019 às 23:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois é possível que sim, mas no evento anterior registou valores muito semelhantes às restantes, a do Snifa incluída, pelo que fico na dúvida... nunca a consegui ver, deve estar bem escondida no quintal do dono



É que nem 5km de distância são, e estando a falar de um evento de precipitação maioritariamente estratiforme, que até tem sido muito uniforme de litoral para interior, acho impossível uma diferença tão grande...

Por aqui acabou de acalmar um bocado e vai chovendo moderado, mas parece que vem mais ainda * 39,1mm* acumulados e já há algumas inundações à beira da praia nos sitios do costume


----------



## Pedro Araújo (16 Out 2019 às 23:10)

Aqui em Várzea,  Barcelos vai em 61.98mm e parece ter acalmado, vamos ver o que mais vem. Já foi um evento bastante bom.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2019 às 23:23)

Pedro Araújo disse:


> Aqui em Várzea,  Barcelos vai em 61.98mm e parece ter acalmado, vamos ver o que mais vem. Já foi um evento bastante bom.


Por aqui tudo calmo também. As previsões dizem, no entanto, que o pior (ou melhor dependendo da perspetiva) ainda deveria estar para vir, e de facto o satélite parece mostrar que virá ainda algo a caminho. Consultemos os resultados pela manhã...


----------



## Luis Martins (16 Out 2019 às 23:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Daqui a nada já está o Coura a transbordar com tanta água


O rio da minha terra é das coisas mais lindas!!!!!


----------



## qwerl (16 Out 2019 às 23:34)

Que noite continua a chover com muita intensidade, a estação já leva *44,2mm*. Dos dias mais chuvosos deste ano


----------



## ampa62 (17 Out 2019 às 11:12)

Bom dia, 

Com a bela chuvada de ontem este mês de Outubro já bateu o recorde nos registos da minha estação.

Valores acumulados de precipitação:

2019: 134,9 mm até hoje;
2018: 131.5 mm
2017: 45.2 mm
2016: 123.2 mm

Se chovesse assim no Alentejo seria óptimo.

Hoje as coisas estão mais calmas: 15,9ºC, 1 mm acumulado e 94%HR.


----------



## ampa62 (17 Out 2019 às 11:16)

Luis Martins disse:


> O rio da minha terra é das coisas mais lindas!!!!!


Até o Coura estava desolador antes das chuvadas.
Neste país nunca se terminam os trabalhos. Andaram a fazer limpezas na margem da estrada e ficou uma tristeza. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2019 às 15:53)

Mais um dia e continua a chuva...
Como é lógico já começo a ficar saturado com tanta água a cair do ceu!
19°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agri (17 Out 2019 às 16:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais um dia e continua a chuva...
> Como é lógico já começo a ficar saturado com tanta água a cair do ceu!
> 19°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Nem sei o que diga a este comentário...
Uns querem chuva e não têm, outros não querem e têm.
Se viesse ao sul ver a situação, talvez não andasse a dizer disparates.


----------



## Between (17 Out 2019 às 16:09)

No Porto temos chuva fraca mas persistente, já há pouco mais de uma hora.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2019 às 16:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais um dia e continua a chuva...
> Como é lógico já começo a ficar saturado com tanta água a cair do ceu!
> 19°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2019 às 16:22)

Calma acho que não ofendi ninguém todos os anos é a mesma coisa!
Respeitem como eu respeito à vossa excitação por que chova até que só seja possível sair de casa de barco.

A chuva que vá pra Sul do Tejo...


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 16:39)

*19.8mm* em Aveiro na última hora


----------



## qwerl (17 Out 2019 às 17:47)

Nickname disse:


> *19.8mm* em Aveiro na última hora



Chuva muito intensa durante cerca de 1h, o suficiente para provocar algumas inundações um pouco por toda a cidade

Por Esmoriz agora chuva fraca e *9,1mm* acumulados, tempo bastante fechado


----------



## rokleon (17 Out 2019 às 19:17)

Em Aveiro há umas horas atrás//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5da8b0294aac8/received_564775937660658.mp4

Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2019 às 19:40)

Boas,
Por Gondomar ( São Cosme )
Dia marcado por céu nublado e períodos de chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 6,6 mm
Máxima de 19,2°C
Atual de 15,9°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2019 às 20:17)

Boas,

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *39.2 mm*, hoje sigo com *4.8 mm* até ao momento, fruto de chuva fraca mas persistente que tem caído ao longo do dia e com nevoeiros por vezes.

14.4ºc actuais, vento fraco e  e 96 %HR, dia muito húmido, aliás durante o dia a humidade não baixou dos 89%.

Outubro segue agora com *97,8 mm*.

Belos acumulados ontem na rede do IPMA, embora muito restritos e com grande destaque para o Minho e Douro Litoral


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2019 às 21:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais um dia e continua a chuva...
> Como é lógico já começo a ficar saturado com tanta água a cair do ceu!
> 19°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Cada um tem os seus gostos, é verdade, mas...
Ainda nem uma semana passou desde que começou a chover e já estás saturado? Ainda por cima de uma coisa que bastante falta faz e que não cai de forma decente há meses...
Visto que és do Norte, até devias estar habituado e ainda por cima é a altura dela aparecer, daí este comentário não fazer grande sentido. Não sei o que dirias se chovesse durante semanas seguidas como acontecia há uns anos atrás. 
Era bom que ela viesse para o Sul do Tejo era, mas ninguém manda nisso e para já, aquilo que precisamos continua difícil de aparecer. O tempo que tu tantas desejas, tem tempo para aparecer e cada vez é mais frequente. Já a chuva, é cada vez menos frequente e sem ela não há nada. 
Peço desculpa pelo Off Topic, mas não podia deixar de ficar indiferente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2019 às 21:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Cada um tem os seus gostos, é verdade, mas...
> Ainda nem uma semana passou desde que começou a chover e já estás saturado? Ainda por cima de uma coisa que bastante falta faz e que não cai de forma decente há meses...
> Visto que és do Norte, até devias estar habituado e ainda por cima é a altura dela aparecer, daí este comentário não fazer grande sentido. Não sei o que dirias se chovesse durante semanas seguidas como acontecia há uns anos atrás.
> Era bom que ela viesse para o Sul do Tejo era, mas ninguém manda nisso e para já, aquilo que precisamos continua difícil de aparecer. O tempo que tu tantas desejas, tem tempo para aparecer e cada vez é mais frequente. Já a chuva, é cada vez menos frequente e sem ela não há nada.
> Peço desculpa pelo Off Topic, mas não podia deixar de ficar indiferente.


Normal ficar saturado não vivo no Reino Unido e praticamente chove a mais de 24 horas seguidas..
Mas pronto compreendo a vossa frustação por aí no sul não chover..
Espero em breve que aí no sul chova até não poder mais de modo a que fiquem saciados.

Por aqui continua a chuviscar está mais fresco.16°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2019 às 22:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Normal ficar saturado não vivo no Reino Unido e praticamente chove a mais de 24 horas seguidas..
> Mas pronto compreendo a vossa frustação por aí no sul não chover..
> Espero em breve que aí no sul chova até não poder mais de modo a que fiquem saciados.
> 
> ...



Sempre viveste no Porto? É que normalmente chove bem mais no Porto anualmente do que em grande parte do Reino Unido. A diferença é que lá têm mais dias nublados e de chuva fraca. Mil vezes o tempo que temos cá.


Eu por acaso adoro sol e calor mas desejo sempre que venha um inverno dos valentes. Claro que sem exageros. Em 2013 e 2014 até eu fiquei farto de tanta chuva. Um inverno que tenha tanto ciclones, como neve e frio é o ideal. Sempre a chover sem grande acção também não aprecio muito.

Claro que este ano dispensava uns dias chuvosos e que caísse tudo onde é mais preciso, no Sul.


----------



## Iceberg (18 Out 2019 às 10:57)

Bom dia a todos.

Chuva miudinha desde há pouco tempo na cidade dos arcebispos.

A antecipar maior intensidade a partir da noite e durante o dia de amanhã.

Continua o tempo instável. Outono interessante de momento. A lembrar outros tempos. Sem anticiclones estáticos.

Um bom FDS para todos. Ainda sem castanhas. Pelo menos a bom preço.


----------



## rokleon (18 Out 2019 às 17:32)

Minha foto de instagram do céu há uns minutos  Em Aveiro


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2019 às 20:06)

Boa noite, 
Dia marcado por céu muito nublado e algumas abertas de sol durante a tarde.
Máxima de 18,5°C
89% hr
1014 hPa
Atual de 16,3°C
...
Nas próximas horas iremos ter nova frente , onde irá regar bem o Norte.
Mesmo o Sul terá chuva desta vez


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2019 às 21:35)

Já chove por Gondomar 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2019 às 22:59)

Aguaceiro intenso pelo Porto neste momento


----------



## Between (18 Out 2019 às 23:09)

No Porto vai chovendo de forma moderada  Mais uma excelente rega que ainda agora começou! Boa noite a todos.


----------



## VRStation (18 Out 2019 às 23:13)

Tanto ontem como hoje foi observada alguma precipitação. Enquanto ontem choveu um total de 6.3 mm, hoje foi 1.7 mm desde a meia noite até agora. Desde o início do mês, a precipitação acumulada é de 86.9 mm. A precipitação máxima diária em outubro 2019 é 37.1 mm, medida no dia 16.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2019 às 23:18)

Chuvada forte e grossa agora, até faz "fumo".


----------



## slbgdt (19 Out 2019 às 08:04)

Continua a chover com intensidade.
Já está assim há umas horas.
Canais de enxurrada a funcionar mas muito lençol de água nas estradas


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Out 2019 às 09:43)

slbgdt disse:


> Continua a chover com intensidade.
> Já está assim há umas horas.
> Canais de enxurrada a funcionar mas muito lençol de água nas estradas



Bom dia Caros MeteoLoucos,

Por Braga (Sul) continua a chover e bem (sem qualquer tipo de pausa) desde às 07:00. Uma grande rega sem dúvida para o nosso Minho. Pelo radar de Arouca dá para perceber que ainda vem muita coisa para estas bandas nas próximas horas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Out 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia mais um dia de chuva!!
Está fresco 14°c.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2019 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Como chove à várias horas! O acumulado já vai em *61mm*!  Por este andar daqui a nada ultrapassa os *100mm*!


----------



## Gates (19 Out 2019 às 09:54)

Chuva persistente e desde há uns minutos bastante intensa em Gaia.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Out 2019 às 10:08)

Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai no espaço de minutos..
Chove torrencialmente!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 10:10)

Bom dia ,
Chuva torrencial por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 10:16)

Bom dia, 

Chove bem forte e como se não houvesse amanhã no Porto, pelo radar é para continuar, 12.4 mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 10:17)

Chuva torrencial 
Acumulados de 14,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 10:25)

Como chove, é grossa e forte, pelo radar a frente ainda não passou na sua totalidade, os acumulados no Minho e Douro litoral vão ser muito elevados


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2019 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

Ontem tivemos por cá chuva fraca e aguaceiros fracos dispersos ao longo de todo o dia.
O acumulado foi de 4,3 mm.

Hoje já chove há algumas horas, mas o pico nesta zona deverá ser agora ao final da manhã vendo o radar.
Neste momento chove com moderada intensidade.

Pela zona de Braga foram pelo menos 3 horas de chuva muito intensa...

O *acumulado *hoje está nos *24,1 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* subiu para os *158,9 mm*, significando que o mês terminará com chuva dentro\acima do normal (depende das próximas horas, claro.)

*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 10:39)

Acumulados 22,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Chove com bastante intensidade há um bom par de horas pelo Porto, e muita água há ainda por cair. Por cá 16,76 mm acumulados.
Serão interessantes os acumulados hoje pelo noroeste certamente. Daqueles que trazem o verde ao Minho


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2019 às 10:52)

Pedras Rubras recolheu 16,4 mm na actualização das 9h.

Por cá o *acumulado* subiu para os *28,4 mm*. 9,7 mm nos últimos 60 minutos.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 11:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pedras Rubras recolheu 16,4 mm na actualização das 9h.



Se não me falham as contas, penso que o acumulado total,  até ao momento, e desde as 0 horas, anda pelos 35 mm em Pedras Rubras.
Braga ( Merelim) já leva ( até à última actualização) cerca de 54 mm e ainda falta cair muita chuva


----------



## Paula (19 Out 2019 às 11:10)

Bom dia.
Manhã onde a chuva não deu tréguas. 
No meu pátio já tenho três baldes grandes cheios de água, obrigada ao s.pedro que já não tenho de pegar na mangueira para regar


----------



## sergiosilva (19 Out 2019 às 11:33)

Rio este Braga
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A202F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 11:48)

28 mm por Gondomar ( São Cosme )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (19 Out 2019 às 11:57)

Bons dias,

Afinal a chuva veio mais cedo, olhando ás imagens de satélite, a frente ja passou aqui pelo litoral norte. E para quem dizia que o pior era mais para a tarde, está um bocado enganado. Agora em diante, aguaceiros. Não vislumbro trovoadas neste pós frontal.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 11:59)

*Inundações em Braga deixam vários carros submersos*

As fortes chuvadas que se registam desde a madrugada deste sábado em Braga estão a provocar inundações em vários pontos da cidade e deixaram vários carros quase submersos.

As principais inundações estão a ocorrer junto ao complexo industrial da antiga Grundig, perto do restaurante City Rio, onde alguns automóveis acabaram por ficar "presos", tendo sido retirados com a ajuda dos operacionais dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Braga.


No Altice Fórum Braga, na margem esquerda do Rio Este, também se verifica uma inundação, a par das vizinhas oficinas de automóveis, situadas no na margem direita, numa das quais estão veículos de alta gama, na Rua do Conselheiro Lobato, da Urbanização do Fujacal.


*



*

*



*


https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...arios-pontos-da-cidade-de-braga-11423441.html


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 12:02)

rfilipeg disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Afinal a chuva veio mais cedo, olhando ás imagens de satélite, a frente ja passou aqui pelo litoral norte. E para quem dizia que o pior era mais para a tarde, está um bocado enganado. Agora em diante, aguaceiros. Não vislumbro trovoadas neste pós frontal.



A Frente ainda não passou na totalidade, o vento continua de S/SSW assim como a direcção das nuvens, de SW para NE, olhando ao radar deverá ocorrer novo pico de chuva forte daqui a pouco e depois sim, haverá rotação do vento para Noroeste, a frente terá passado completamente e entraremos em regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 12:18)

Recomeça a chover mais forte
Última round 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2019 às 12:30)

*Braga e Porto com inundações em habitações e vias públicas devido à chuva*

*As chuvas fortes registadas hoje no distrito de Braga e Porto provocaram inundações em estradas e habitações com o registo total de 34 ocorrências entre as 08:00 e as 11:30, disse à Lusa fonte oficial.*
*https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...itacoes-e-vias-publicas-devido-a-chuva-503481*


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2019 às 12:32)

*24.1mm *em Pedras Rubras na última hora.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 12:49)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 12:57)

O Porto tem estado quase sempre no limite da precipitação mais forte, razão pela qual os acumulados logo a norte da cidade são bem mais altos.
Há duas estações amadoras em Leça com acumulados impressionantes, ambas a caminho dos 80 mm acumulados 

Panorama atual, onde se pode ver a zona de precipitação mais intensa a passar precisamente em Matosinhos/Leça/Perafita:


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 13:03)

Pelas minhas contas *69 mm* acumulados até ao momento em Pedras Rubras (IPMA).

Faixa de precipitação muito intensa prestes a entrar:







Aqui chove forte e grosso


----------



## Andre Barbosa (19 Out 2019 às 13:05)

A minha namorada não consegue sair do local de trabalho, está encurralada pois ambas as estradas estão inundadas. 
Isto na zona perto do Aeroporto do Porto.


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2019 às 13:08)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 13:08)

Impressionante o que chove neste momento...


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 13:10)

É o dilúvio por aqui, ainda por cima a zona de precipitação forte parece ter movimento algo lento.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 13:12)

Trovão! 

Chove torrencialmente, incrível!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 13:12)

Trovão há segundos


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2019 às 13:13)

Parece que ouvi um trovão 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 13:17)

Um gajo não consegue sair da janela... é hipnotizante... 
Mais uma carga neste momento! Brutal isto...


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 13:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Um gajo não consegue sair da janela... é hipnotizante...
> Mais uma carga neste momento! Brutal isto...



Completamente, como mencionei em cima, parece ter movimento bem lento esta faixa de precipitação forte


----------



## Andre Barbosa (19 Out 2019 às 13:21)

Zona do aeroporto.


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2019 às 13:21)

Por aqui ainda não parou continua a chuva torrencial 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Out 2019 às 13:21)

E que tal o pessoal do litoral norte está saciado? 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 13:21)

Chuva forte por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 13:23)

O que chove...


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2019 às 13:25)

Pedras Rubras com *43,1mm* das 12h à 13h!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 13:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Pedra Rubras com *43,1mm* das 12h à 13h!


É daqueles dias que vão ficar para a história de certeza...


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2019 às 13:27)

João Pedro disse:


> É daqueles dias que vão ficar para a história de certeza...



Somei agora o total de hoje e vai com *113,6mm*!


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 13:28)

guimeixen disse:


> Pedra Rubras com *43,1mm* das 12h à 13h!



Valor impressionante e perigoso também, impossível não haver problemas.

Por aqui quase a chegar aos *40 mm* mas desde as 0 horas.


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2019 às 13:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Pedras Rubras com *43,1mm* das 12h à 13h!


Isso é que é obra valente, vai lá vai  Se fosse aqui na minha zona, era o fim do mundo


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 13:34)

http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/1...-VrcuP8ein6ihQQSCBFwfiO6CvsvB9cxcDKXdbTQdmXwk

Muitos Bombeiros a passarem agora aqui na zona, há problemas certamente 

Continua a chover com intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 13:34)

Mais uma carga... OK, já chega...


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2019 às 13:35)

Boas,

incrível manhã de chuva por aqui, só agora começou a dar tréguas.


O acumulado anda perto dos 70 mm.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 13:36)

Chuva torrencial 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2019 às 13:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Pedras Rubras com *43,1mm* das 12h à 13h!


Impressionante!


----------



## Gates (19 Out 2019 às 13:36)

É isto há que tempos...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 13:41)

Parece começar a querer dar tréguas por aqui também, apesar de ainda estar a cair bem. *42,16 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Hawk (19 Out 2019 às 13:58)

O pico de precipitação em Matosinhos ocorreu após o aviso laranja do IPMA que acabava às 12h. Mesmo com os grandes acumulados e mesmo com a imagem de radar bem evidente, o aviso não foi revisto...


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 14:01)

Continua a chover torrencialmente 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2019 às 14:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Pedras Rubras com *43,1mm* das 12h à 13h!


Esse valor já dava para aviso vermelho também.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 14:06)

Passou! Chuva fraca agora 
Acumulado nos *43,94 mm*.

As duas estações em Leça que referi anteriormente estão com acumulados de *86,11* e *92,96 mm*


----------



## Cadito (19 Out 2019 às 14:11)

Segundo as normais climatológicas de 1971-2000 disponibilizadas pelo IPMA, o maior valor de precipitação diária no mês de Outubro para o Porto é de 73,9 mm, ocorrido em 09/10/1993...


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 14:13)

Gondomar ( São Cosme )
Depois da chuva torrencial começa a diminuir 
Acumulados de 45,9 mm
12,9°C
94% hr
1002 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 14:14)

Cadito disse:


> Segundo as normais climatológicas de 1971-2000 disponibilizadas pelo IPMA, o maior valor de precipitação diária no mês de Outubro para o Porto é de 73,9 mm, ocorrido em 09/10/1993...



Record claramente batido hoje com os registos na estação do Aeroporto, aviso vermelho (mesmo que em cima  da hora) seria plenamente justificável.


----------



## dj_teko (19 Out 2019 às 14:21)

Não me lembro de algo assim


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2019 às 14:31)

Da 13h às 14h Pedras Rubras acumulou mais 11mm, para um total de *124,6mm*!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2019 às 14:42)

EMA de Merelim de novo com problemas no pluviómetro lol


0 mm na última hora é impossível. É pena, pois novamente vai ter um valor inflacionado num dia de precipitação muito interessante.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 14:50)

Deixo um vídeo de um dos momentos de precipitação mais forte:

Entretanto, continua a acumular; *46,23 mm*. A clarear bastante neste momento. 
Está fresco; 12,3ºC apenas.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Out 2019 às 15:04)

Boa tarde, início de tarde com chuva muito forte e a passagem da frente foi bem lenta... Como tinha características mais convectivas deixou acumulados bem desiguais um pouco por todo o NW. 
Muito interessante o acumulado desta estação a SE de mim, vai com *92.2mm* dos quase 70mm foram entre as 13h30 e as 14h30 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA86


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 15:10)

Neste momento chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 47,5 mm
13,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (19 Out 2019 às 15:13)

Que dia invernal... acumulados muito significativos. Entretanto parou de chover, vamos entrar em regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 15:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Deixo um vídeo de um dos momentos de precipitação mais forte:
> 
> Entretanto, continua a acumular; *46,23 mm*. A clarear bastante neste momento.
> Está fresco; 12,3ºC apenas.


João Pedro , reparo que eu e tu temos acumulados quase idênticos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde.

Estive a dormir depois de mais uma noite de trabalho.
Lá acordei com a chuva 2 vezes, a cair de forma intensa, mas também de certa forma regular. Não ouvi trovoada.
Não me parece que tenham existido problemas nesta zona. É normal e natural que haja muita água no pavimento, saída dos rios do seu leito, mas como a a chuva caiu até forma uniforme os problemas serão diminutos.
O *acumulado* subiu para uns interessantes *88,4 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* subiu para os *224,4 mm*.

Pelo que vi, na zona de Matosinhos e Maia, as células vinham acompanhadas de actividade convectiva intensa.
Há muitos atrasos nos voos ao que parece.

Na altura da chuva mais forte, que coincidiu com rotação do vento para o quadrante norte, a pressão atingiu o seu mínimo diário, a temperatura também desceu ao mínimo até ao momento, e o vento soprou mais forte.










*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Pedro Araújo (19 Out 2019 às 15:43)

Boa tarde, foi um grande chuvada para a nossa zona, vou postar aqui uns vídeos que gravei e peço desculpa pela qualidade fraca.



Estes dois primeiros vídeos são na parte da manhã na freguesia de Midões em Barcelos.





Estes últimos 3 vídeos são na A3 perto do S.João na direção Braga entre o 12h e 13h, mais precisamente ao 12:50h. Como sabem foi nessa hora que ele caiu mais na zona. 

Na estação da minha freguesia a acumulação deste evento por enquanto ficou em 73.15mm, e está tudo calmo com o sol a mostrar-se para uma tarde mais pacífica.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVRZEA1


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2019 às 15:43)

Cadito disse:


> Segundo as normais climatológicas de 1971-2000 disponibilizadas pelo IPMA, o maior valor de precipitação diária no mês de Outubro para o Porto é de 73,9 mm, ocorrido em 09/10/1993...


Acho que o problema é mesmo esse...
O IPMA não trabalha bem neste campo.

Em março de 2001, no *dia que antecedeu a queda da ponte de Entre-os-Rios*, o acumulado registado no Porto (comunicado pelo IM na altura) foi de *125 mm*.
Este devia ser o máximo de precipitação assumido para a cidade do Porto.
Foi um dia de chuva muito intensa na bacia do Douro, incluindo bacia internacional.

O IPMA não disponibiliza dados concretos ao público.
Já devíamos andar a falar de normais climatológica de 1981-2010, não de normais em que o último ano abordado deu-se há 19 anos!


----------



## Hawk (19 Out 2019 às 15:46)

Por Matosinhos Sul apenas dei conta de um trovão. A parte mais activa da frente parece ter passado a norte do concelho, zona de Leça / Lavra. Agora está sol mas o pós-frontal está a caminho.


----------



## Gates (19 Out 2019 às 15:59)

Grande dificuldade em circular em algumas ruas de Gaia


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2019 às 16:01)

Não percebo, na outra semana davam alerta laranja e hoje apenas amarelo...  Será que hoje o ipma esteve fechado e não actualizou os avisos?? Um alerta vermelho era justificável tal a quantidade de água que houve! 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (19 Out 2019 às 16:02)

Mas cheguei à praia e já me deparei com isto...


----------



## dj_teko (19 Out 2019 às 16:42)

Vem mais!


----------



## Hawk (19 Out 2019 às 16:42)

Pós-frontal interessante. Se aguentar com este vigor vamos ter acumulados diários ainda mais expressivos.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 18:08)

Boas,

por aqui volta a chover com intensidade, o acumulado está nos *50.4 mm *e o mês segue com *154,2 mm *

Até às últimas actualizações, estes eram os acumulados nas estações do IPMA daqui do Porto:

Pedras Rubras ( Aeroporto) *125.1 mm *( certamente um novo recorde diário de precipitação acumulada )

Massarelos: *56.5 mm*.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 18:13)

Aguaceiro forte  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 18:23)

Boas,

Isto hoje é como as pilhas Duracell... *48,01 mm* acumulados. E ainda não acabou, o radar não mente.

Fiz um pequeno exercício gráfico com os acumulados da rede IPMA do Litoral Norte, desde a meia-noite até às 13:00 UTC:





Aeroporto sempre em alta, quer no número de passageiros quer nos mm de precipitação acumulada 
Note-se que Braga às 13:00 UTC já estava com problemas pelo que o valor mostrado será 3 ou 4 mm abaixo do real.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 18:23)

Arco íris 
Aguaceiro intenso 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 18:29)

A terminar o aguaceiro 
Arco-íris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2019 às 18:29)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite.

Por aqui tudo calmo. Só agora voltou a chover.
O acumulado permanece nos 88,4 mm.

Lá fora, no meio do relvado, a sensação é de encharcamento. E uma curiosidade: ouvem-se imensos estalidos, a água lentamente a penetrar no solo.Ouço isto pelo menos há 2 horas consecutivas em todo o jardim. Isto é excelente, o solo está a permitir que muita da água entre nos lençóis freáticos.

Este vídeo (facebook) na Avenida da Boavista é brutal. Muita água, mesmo muita água...UAU!

*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2019 às 18:34)

Arco íris 
Acumulados de 49,4, mm





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2019 às 18:38)

Rio Arado, em Pleno Gerês:

Nota para o facto de hoje nem ser um dia muito pluvioso na Serra do Gerês. Quando o for gostaria de ali ver ao vivo esta queda de água. Provavelmente nem teria grandes condições para lá chegar mas...tentaria. 

O actual aguaceiro deixou-me mais 1 mm. Que caia sem estragar...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 19:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Rio Arado, em Pleno Gerês:
> 
> Nota para o facto de hoje nem ser um dia muito pluvioso na Serra do Gerês. Quando o for gostaria de ali ver ao vivo esta queda de água. Provavelmente nem teria grandes condições para lá chegar mas...tentaria.
> 
> O actual aguaceiro deixou-me mais 1 mm. Que caia sem estragar...


Faz-se bem a pé desde a estrada, não tens de levar o carro até lá 
Magnífica, como seria de esperar. Imagino como estarão as "do Tahiti"...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2019 às 20:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Rio Arado, em Pleno Gerês:
> 
> Nota para o facto de hoje nem ser um dia muito pluvioso na Serra do Gerês. Quando o for gostaria de ali ver ao vivo esta queda de água. Provavelmente nem teria grandes condições para lá chegar mas...tentaria.
> 
> O actual aguaceiro deixou-me mais 1 mm. Que caia sem estragar...



Até dá gosto só de olhar para essas cascatas, e ouvir o barulho da queda de água.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2019 às 20:35)

*Mau tempo no Porto*
FOTO EUVI (Ana Pereira)







*Mau tempo em Braga*
FOTO EUVI (Rafael Dias)






*Mau tempo em Braga*
FOTO EUVI (Rafael Dias)






*Mau tempo na Maia*
FOTO EUVI (Paulo Magalhães)






*Mau tempo em Valongo*
FOTO EUVI (Sandra Marques)






https://tvi24.iol.pt/euvi


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2019 às 01:55)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem lá terminei o dia com *90,4 mm* de *acumulado*.

Ainda caíram mais uns aguaceiros fracos que persistem agora, mas mais sob a forma de chuviscadas, pelo que mal acumulam (ou mesmo nada).
Temos algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco de ONO.
Está fresco.

*Tactual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 94%
*​*Bom domingo! *


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2019 às 04:14)

Gates disse:


> Mas cheguei à praia e já me deparei com isto...



Olá, estava a tentar perceber a imagem. Foi tirada do interior de viatura através do pára-brisas? A tua frase refere-se a algum detalhe estranho na imagem ou apenas ao facto de o céu já estar descoberto?


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2019 às 09:31)

*Numa hora choveu no Porto o equivalente a meio mês de Outubro.*






No espaço de uma hora - pelas 13 horas de sábado - choveram no Porto 43,1 milímetros (mm) por metro quadrado, o equivalente a quase metade do que costuma chover no mês de outubro (98,2 mm, de acordo com a média observada a 30 anos). Os efeitos foram visíveis: voos cancelados, metro parado, aluimentos de terras, inundações e estradas cortadas.

*Ao JN, o meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, Ricardo Tavares, frisou tratar-se de "uma precipitação quase extrema", sendo que, durante aquela hora, o Porto "entrou dentro do aviso vermelho", definido para situações meteorológicas de risco extremo, ao ultrapassar os 40 mm de precipitação por hora, "o que acontece raramente". Entre as 9 e as 14 horas registou-se um acumulado de 112,7 mm, valor próximo da média de precipitação total calculada para o Porto (138 mm) no mês de outubro. Tudo devido a uma "superfície frontal, que acabou por persistir muito na zona do Porto", disse.*


Conforme explicou ao JN o especialista em recursos hídricos Rui Cortes, o Porto assistiu "a uma precipitação máxima que ocorre uma vez em dez anos", tendo chovido "numa hora metade do que chove no mês de outubro (valores médios)". Uma precipitação "muito elevada", mas abaixo da situação máxima de 120 mm/hora para o Porto, que só acontece uma vez em cem anos, precisou o docente da Universidade de Trás- os-Montes e Alto Douro.


A Proteção Civil registou mais de 350 ocorrências nas regiões do Porto e de Braga, com centenas de inundações em casas e estradas.

As condições atmosféricas muito adversas levaram ao cancelamento de dez partidas e seis chegadas no aeroporto do Porto, entre as 11 horas e o final do dia, altura em que os atrasos chegavam a ser superiores a seis horas devido ao "efeito dominó".

"O nosso voo para Dublin está atrasado seis horas, pelo que vamos perder a ligação para Glasgow. A solução que a Ryanair nos deu foi dormir no aeroporto e apanhar o das 7 horas amanhã [este domingo]", revelou Blanca, espanhola que viajava com a filha de dez anos. "Estamos há duas horas na fila para que a SATA nos diga que solução tem para nós", queixou-se Mónica Cardoso, que pretendia passar o fim de semana na Horta.

A linha de metro para o aeroporto também chegou a parar de manhã, devido à inundação de um túnel, sendo a circulação reposta ao início da tarde. Ao longo do dia, foram sendo divulgadas nas redes sociais imagens impressionantes um pouco por todo o lado, no Porto, Matosinhos, Gaia e Gondomar. O concelho da Maia foi dos mais afetados, chegando a encerrar um centro comercial durante várias horas. Um acidente na A41, à hora em que mais chovia, causou dois mortos.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...uivalente-a-meio-mes-de-outubro-11425268.html


O Meteorologista fala em aviso vermelho, mas o que é certo é que o IPMA não o lançou..nestas coisas mais vale prevenir que remediar e olhando às imagens de radar da altura, linha de precipitação muito forte, em deslocamento lento sobre a região, um aviso vermelho ( mesmo em cima da hora) era justificável, diria mesmo necessário.


----------



## Hawk (20 Out 2019 às 09:44)

Snifa disse:


> O Meteorologista fala em aviso vermelho, mas o que é certo é que o IPMA não o lançou..nestas coisas mais vale prevenir que remediar e olhando às imagens de radar da altura, um aviso vermelho ( mesmo em cima da hora) era justificável, diria mesmo necessário.



Seria interessante que o jornalista fizesse essa mesma questão de volta. Perante as evidências do radar, porque motivo o aviso baixou para amarelo antes do pico de precipitação ocorrer? Por não estar ninguém do IPMA a monitorizar? Por deficiente avaliação do risco? Mesmo que lançar o aviso vermelho tão em cima da hora fizesse pouca diferença em termos de antecipação/prevenção, sabermos a resposta a estas perguntas poderia ajudar a mitigar situações mais complicadas no futuro.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2019 às 13:18)

Ontem, pelo Porto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2019 às 14:36)

*Inundações, voos desviados, metro e estradas cortados e duas mortes. Em 24 horas o Distrito do Porto registou 420 ocorrências devido à chuva intensa*
20 out 2019 13:04

O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorros (CDOS) do Porto registou este sábado 420 ocorrências relacionadas com a chuva intensa sentida no distrito, disse hoje fonte oficial daquela estrutura.

“Entre as 00:00 e as 24:00 de sábado tivemos 420 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo, na maioria relacionadas com inundações de habitações e garagens”, disse à Lusa fonte do CDOS do Porto.

Segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC), o distrito do Porto registou no sábado transato “precipitação intensa” até às 15:00.

As condições meteorológicas adversas obrigaram, por exemplo, ao desvio de pelo menos nove voos no Aeroporto Sá Carneiro (Porto), ao corte da linha de metro no aeroporto devido à inundação de um túnel, e ao corte das estradas A28 e da A41.

Na A41 morreram duas pessoas – um casal septuagenário - num acidente de viação na zona da Maia, onde a três quilómetros de distância do local do acidente a via teve de ser cortada nos dois sentidos devido à queda de uma infraestrutura.

O comandante Pedro Araújo, da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil, referiu à Lusa, no sábado à tarde, que os concelhos mais afetados no distrito do Porto foram Maia e Matosinhos, onde houve registo de várias estradas secundárias e veículos submersos pela água, bem como garagens e habitações inundadas.

A porta principal dum centro comercial da Maia chegou mesmo a ficar de tal forma inundada que impediu as pessoas de saírem do local.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...gistou-420-ocorrencias-devido-a-chuva-intensa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Out 2019 às 14:56)

Hoje um dia bem melhor em relação ao temporal de ontem que infelizmente causou muitos estragos...
15°c

Espero sinceramente que o bom tempo se prolongue umas semanas!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Out 2019 às 15:19)

Aguaceiro fraco há instantes, agora de volta o sol


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2019 às 16:51)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o sol vai aparecendo por alguns instantes. Quando aparece sente-se intensidade moderada dos seus raios e um calorzinho agradável. Encoberto a sensação é de tempo fresco, até algo desagradável.
Por vezes temos um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, chuviscos apenas. Não tenho acumulação até ao momento.

*Tmín: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,1ºC

Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 73%
*​*Continuação de um bom fim de semana. *


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Out 2019 às 18:24)

Células de desenvolvimento vertical a Oeste de Espinho. Quando escurecer poderão ser visível trovoada nessas células.





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Out 2019 às 18:43)

Células a vaguear no mar a Oeste de Espinho











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2019 às 19:21)

Boa noite,


Por aqui tempo mais fresco, hoje sem precipitação acumulada, sigo com 13.9 ºc, vento NNW 14 Km/h, e 85% HR.


Ainda sobre temporal  de ontem no Porto, marginal junto à ponte Dona Maria na zona das escarpas - foto Facebook  - Porto. O lado abandonado da cidade:


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2019 às 22:25)

Boa noite.

Tudo calmo neste final de dia.
O céu está com grandes abertas e o vento calmo.
Esta noite a temperatura já deverá baixar dos 5ºC, mas sem geada. Vamos lá ver até onde irá descer.

*Tactual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 86%
*​*Tenham uma excelente semana. *


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 22:48)

Snifa disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> Por aqui tempo mais fresco, hoje sem precipitação acumulada, sigo com 13.9 ºc, vento NNW 14 Km/h, e 85% HR.
> ...



Pode-se dizer que é uma bela cascata, o que poderiam era ter cortado aí a estrada antes disso acontecer, pois de certeza que rolaram muitas pedras, pela escarpa com essa força da água.


----------



## FSantos (20 Out 2019 às 23:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pode-se dizer que é uma bela cascata, o que poderiam era ter cortado aí a estrada antes disso acontecer, pois de certeza que rolaram muitas pedras, pela escarpa com essa força da água.



Nem as obras ficaram bem porque durante todo o ano há lá uma pequena cascata nem a proteção civil está preparada para algo assim, ainda menos num fim de semana.
Avisos de chuva forte não faltaram.


----------



## Gates (21 Out 2019 às 01:17)

StormRic disse:


> Olá, estava a tentar perceber a imagem. Foi tirada do interior de viatura através do pára-brisas? A tua frase refere-se a algum detalhe estranho na imagem ou apenas ao facto de o céu já estar descoberto?



Tirei de dentro do carro. Tipo 10 minutos antes estava uma tempestade autêntica, nada me fazia prever o céu descoberto a 2km de distância.


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2019 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

manhã fria, mínima de *7.8 ºc *.

Neste momento 7.9ºc, vento fraco e 95% HR.


----------



## Iceberg (21 Out 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia desde Braga.

Manhã límpida, mas fria (pelo menos mais fresca que as anteriores).

Depois da enxurrada do sábado de manhã pelo Porto e também por Braga, e um domingo mais seco, a semana começa azul.

Com alguns aguaceiros previstos ao longo da semana (mais para o interior norte e centro), as atenções viram-se para a costa leste de Espanha, onde é previsível a ocorrência de precipitações extremas.

Para acompanhar.

Uma boa semana de Outono para todos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Out 2019 às 09:29)

Bom  dia 6°c de mínima 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (21 Out 2019 às 13:36)

Boa tarde desde o Minho.

Nuvens com algum desenvolvimento vertical a norte e leste da cidade de Braga. Sem grande volume mas ainda assim interessantes.

Talvez um ou outro aguaceiro mais para o final da tarde. E o meu guarda-chuva que ficou na mala da viatura.

Atmosfera muito límpida (como eu gosto) consequência do ar frio em altitude.

Um dia outonal, agora já com castanhas a assar nas ruas do burgo.

Continuação de um bom dia para todos.


----------



## Between (21 Out 2019 às 14:29)

Boa tarde. É este o cenário em Amarante, com vista para a serra da Aboboreira e Marão. Vamos ver se vem alguma chuva.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Out 2019 às 14:46)

Lindo cogumelo a SE sobre a Serra da Freita 
Por aqui a aparecer uns cumulus com *16.9°C*


----------



## Iceberg (21 Out 2019 às 15:47)

Umas pingas (poucas) por Braga.

As tais nuvens que se avistavam para norte e leste.

Como estou no escritório, não sei se choverá mais ou menos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2019 às 15:53)

Boas,


por aqui ouvem-se alguns trovões. 


Chove fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2019 às 15:55)

Belo trovão agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2019 às 16:01)

Muitos trovões! 


Não estava à espera por acaso.


----------



## Iceberg (21 Out 2019 às 16:05)

Bem me parecia que não eram arrumações no andar de cima.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2019 às 16:14)

A Oeste de Espinho agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2019 às 16:16)




----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2019 às 16:22)

Uiii mas que balázio!!!


Este foi o um dos melhores que ouvi na vida talvez!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2019 às 16:23)

Célula explosiva de Braga é visível a partir de Espinho






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2019 às 16:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Uiii que mas que balázio!!!
> 
> 
> Este foi o um dos melhores que ouvi na vida talvez!!!




Foi um estouro! Estava a dar sol aqui e mesmo assim vi um clarão intenso!


----------



## Pedro Matos (21 Out 2019 às 16:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Foi um estouro! Estava a dar sol aqui e mesmo assim vi um clarão intenso!




Por Sequeira toda a vidraça do pavilhão da empresa abanou com o estrondo!!


----------



## rokleon (21 Out 2019 às 17:53)

Cumulonimbus para os lados de Viseu. Foto às 15:30 em Aveiro





Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2019 às 17:56)

Célula na zona de Braga vista aqui do Porto:


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2019 às 18:09)

Snifa disse:


> Célula na zona de Braga vista aqui do Porto:




Bela foto!  Tens alguma a apanhar a célula toda?


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Out 2019 às 18:25)

Agora a Nordeste de Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (21 Out 2019 às 18:46)

Formou-se uma célula entre Amarante e Baião:






Vista de Amarante para essa célula:






Por aqui para já só caíram uns pingos de chuva...

Edit: aumentou de intensidade, pingos grossos!


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Out 2019 às 19:00)

Between disse:


> Formou-se uma célula entre Amarante e Baião:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Vista daqui: *




*Célula da Serra da Freita:




Célula de Braga:



*
____________________________________________

Arrefece bem agora, com *10.8ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Out 2019 às 20:35)

*8.7ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2019 às 20:02)

Boa noite.

Tudo muito calmo...

Por acaso até não é bem assim.

A madrugada foi fria, mas menos do que a noite anterior que chegou aos 2,8ºC de Tmín.

Hoje de manhã tivemos por cá aguaceiros fracos, restos da actividade mais impetuosa do extremo NE da península. Nada acumulou.
Alguma chuva\aguaceiros ainda consegue chegar até cá, principalmente ao interior norte e parte do interior centro, o que é bom para colmatar a "sede" que por ali anda.

O vento soprou moderado ao inicio da tarde, agora está fraco.
Temos um misto de nebulosidade média e alta.

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,4ºC

Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 74%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Out 2019 às 10:04)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado por nuvens baixas, "morrinha", temperatura desagradável, não muito quente.
Vento de S/SO. 
Chuva que não acumula.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2019 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Tempo fresco, com sensação térmica baixa, e bastante cinzento, céu encoberto.
O dia\manhã por aqui começou com chuva fraca\chuviscadas, sem acumulação.
O vento sopra fraco de SO\SSO.

*Tactual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 78%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Out 2019 às 13:09)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Out 2019 às 15:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Agora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Só virga... Abafado com a temperatura nos 20ºC, céu nublado.


----------



## qwerl (27 Out 2019 às 21:20)

Boa noite

Por aqui tempo abafado e céu encoberto o dia todo, mínima de *13,8ºC* e máxima de *21,0ºC *na estação local. Por aqui a mínima foi de *12,7ºC
*
Já choveu alguma coisa, deu para molhar o chão mas sem acumulação. Amanhã deverá chover algo um pouco mais consistente mas mesmo assim nada de significativo...

Por agora* 16,7ºC* e não chove.


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2019 às 08:48)

Bom dia 
Já chove 
3,2 mm acumulados 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 15,4°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2019 às 10:26)

Bom dia!

Vai chovendo pelo Porto, com intensidades variáveis. Por aqui o acumulado está nos 3,56 mm. A semana promete ser molhada, veremos 

O dia amanheceu cinzento e com temperaturas bastante amenas, estando 15,7ºC neste momento.

Ontem, pelo contrário, a mudança da hora trouxe um bonito e colorido amanhecer, como há já muitos meses não via:



Sunrise. Porto, 27-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 27-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 27-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 27-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 27-10-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Between (28 Out 2019 às 10:37)

Por Amarante temos chuva fraca, intercalada com alguns períodos de chuva moderada.


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2019 às 11:01)

Chuva fraca 
4,6 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Out 2019 às 12:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Vai chovendo pelo Porto, com intensidades variáveis. Por aqui o acumulado está nos 3,56 mm. A semana promete ser molhada, veremos
> 
> ...



Fantásticas como sempre João   Parece que lá para o final da semana vem ai finalmente "tempo" com vontade de acordar assim mais cedo  Obrigado


----------



## Gates (28 Out 2019 às 13:41)

Ehhhh
Só agora vi a previsão para os próximos dias...


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2019 às 18:09)

Boa noite 
Dia de períodos de chuva 
Acumulados de 5,9 mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (28 Out 2019 às 21:38)

Boa noite, 

Por Covas a temperatura variou pouco, entre 14.6ºC e 17.1ºC.

Foi chovendo um pouco ao longo de todo o dia acumulando até ao momento 7.4 mm.

A minha estação prevê 150 mm de chuva ao longo dos próximos dias - até 6/11.

Ao menos as salamandras já andam felizes.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2019 às 21:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fantásticas como sempre João   Parece que lá para o final da semana vem ai finalmente "tempo" com vontade de acordar assim mais cedo  Obrigado


Obrigado eu 
------------------
E por cá a tarde foi calma, muito abafada e com o aguaceiro ocasional. O acumulado está nos 8,13 mm. Muita humidade, 100%, e 16,6ºC com chuva fraca.


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2019 às 13:29)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
Chuviscos 
1,7 mm acumulados 
Temperatura de 18,6°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2019 às 17:22)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui dia sempre encoberto, muito húmido e com períodos de chuva por vezes moderada, o acumulado está nos *10.2 mm*.

Neste momento vai chuviscando com 17.8ºc , vento SSW 16 Km/h e 95% HR.

Outubro segue com *171,4 mm* acumulados .


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Out 2019 às 17:57)

Boa noite, dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados com os acumulados das redondezas entre *5-10mm*  (bem superior ao previsto ). A temperatura está amena nos *18* graus.


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2019 às 19:38)

Boa noite 
Dia de céu nublado e períodos de chuva fraca a chuvisco
Acumulados de 7,7 mm
18,0°C
94% hr 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Araújo (29 Out 2019 às 20:02)

Boas, hoje com 7.1mm acumulados na estação aqui da zona.
Mínima por enquanto de 16.6ºC no meu auriol aqui em casa. E previsto umas boas chuvadas para os próximos dias. Novembro vai começar com chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2019 às 21:26)

Boa noite.

Há muita humidade no ar, há excelentes condições para as precipitações até serem superiores ao modelado.
O oceano está com capacidade de saturar as massas de ar que estão agora a vir em direcção ao nosso litoral.
Acredito que os acumulados nos próximos dias sejam altos. Veremos.
Vão também ser dias muito cinzentos, pouco ou nenhum sol.
As temperaturas terão escassa amplitude em muitos dias. Hoje foi o caso: 2,7ºC separaram a *Tmín* (*15,2ºC*) e a *Tmáx* (*17,9ºC*).
Está bastante ameno a esta hora.

*Ontem* tive um *acumulado* de *4,3 mm*, *hoje* tenho um *acumulado* de *9,4 mm*.
Quanto ao *mês de outubro*, estou  nos exactos *240,0 mm*.

Excelente, pode-se dizer, para o nosso litoral norte, quando à partida não contávamos com um mês húmido.
E o Novembro começará bem, com a tradicional chuva e as temperaturas a caírem também. O mesmo acontecerá com as castanhas e provavelmente com o verde vinho, na sua forma tinta, a acompanhar...

*Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2019 às 06:40)

Bom dia 
Acordei com o som da chuva 
16,1mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2019 às 06:46)

Bom dia,

chuva também por aqui, por vezes bastante intensa, o acumulado está nos *17.8 mm*.

16.8ºc atuais, vento SW 19 Km/h e 94% HR.

Outubro a caminho dos 200 mm com *189,2 mm *acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2019 às 07:14)

18,4 mm acumulados 
17,0°C
93% hr
1020 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2019 às 08:37)

Ficou de noite no Porto, chove torrencialmente


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2019 às 08:51)

Chove torrencialmente 
28,7 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2019 às 09:09)

Chove torrencialmente, tudo escorre água


----------



## Between (30 Out 2019 às 09:09)

Muita chuva por Amarante, já chove de forma moderada há horas e olhando para o radar ainda há muita a caminho. Parece-me que os acumulados vão ficar acima do que foi previsto pelos modelos, pelo menos no distrito do Porto.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2019 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Parece-me que estou a ter um déjà vu hoje, tal é a água que cai do céu... cai ininterrupta, e por vezes com bastante intensidade, há já algumas horas e pelo radar não irá parar tão cedo. Acumulados já bastante significativos pela AMP. Aqui por Lordelo vai nos 24,64 mm.


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2019 às 09:28)

Até faz "fumo", e parece "nevoeiro", tal a intensidade  

Acumulados a disparar


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2019 às 09:36)

Abrandou um pouco para logo voltar a intensificar. O ISEP já vai bem "gordo" com 42,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## kikofra (30 Out 2019 às 10:20)

Se sairem de casa nao se esquecam do equipamento de mergulho! Estradas muito perigosas, grande Lago a28 junto ao Norte shopping


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Out 2019 às 10:25)

Inundações no Furadouro, Ovar em plena hora do pico de maré baixa


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2019 às 10:27)

Notícias de inundações na Avenida da Boavista.

A chuva continua.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Out 2019 às 10:33)

Bom dia, 
Veio a chuvinha de novo, que bom.
Por aqui manha de inverno com chuvinha puxada a vento, este é de quadrante S/SO com rajadas moderadas a fortes, mas com temperatura amena. 
Nowcasting: A acompanhar do meu corpo de bombeiros.


----------



## Pedro Matos (30 Out 2019 às 11:04)

Bons Dias,

Mais uma bela rega pelo Vale do Ave. Chove desde as 5 da manhã e o acumulado segue nos 27,69 mm.

Edit: Segue nos 32,26 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2019 às 12:36)

Recarei, Paredes


----------



## Pedro Matos (30 Out 2019 às 12:41)

E continua a rega! Não contava com tanta chuva durante o dia de hoje.

Com os 27 mm que caíram nas últimas duas horas p acumulado já vai em 50,04 mm!!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2019 às 13:19)

Boas tardes,

Que bela manhã de chuva pelo Porto e que agora continua pelo interior norte e centro. Que chegue rápido a terras mais a sul 
O ISEP acumulou uns volumosos 56,6 mm.

Por agora não chove, e está um nevoeiro cerrado. 16,9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2019 às 13:23)

Boa tarde,

nevoeiro cerrado neste momento, o acumulado está nos *48.6 mm* e o total mensal subiu para *220 mm*.

17.3ºc actuais com 96%hr.

na zona do ISEP descarregou mais, o acumulado já ultrapassa os 55 mm :

https://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/gauges


----------



## Cadito (30 Out 2019 às 14:23)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> nevoeiro cerrado neste momento, o acumulado está nos *48.6 mm* e o total mensal subiu para *220 mm*.
> 
> ...


Exacto. E o total mensal do ISEP já vai em *271,53 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2019 às 14:32)

Cadito disse:


> Exacto. E o total mensal do ISEP já vai em *271,53 mm*.



Um dos dias que está a fazer diferença nos totais mensais para outras estações foi no dia em que Pedras Rubras acumulou  mais de 120 mm, nesse dia o ISEP ( um pouco mais a Norte da Cidade) acumulou cerca de 70 mm se não estou em erro.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Out 2019 às 18:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Recarei, Paredes


*75mm* na estação local. https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA86
Mais uma vez hoje choveu muito mais do que o previsto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2019 às 18:53)

c0ldPT disse:


> *75mm* na estação local. https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA86
> Mais uma vez hoje choveu muito mais do que o previsto...



É um belo acumulado na haja dúvidas, se eu por cá estivesse esse valor nos próximos 15 dias, já ficava muito contente.


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2019 às 18:54)

Boas,

por aqui o acumulado está agora nos *50.4 mm*, vai morrinhando muito fraco, 17.9ºc , vento fraco e 96%HR com nevoeiro fechado.

O ISEP segue com *58.7 mm*.

Pelas minhas contas, Pedras Rubras (IPMA) segue com *56.6 mm* até ao momento, com uma precipitação horária máxima de *15.7 mm*:







http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Pedras Rubras


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2019 às 20:36)

Boa noite 
Nevoeiro 
Cheguei a casa e tinha no pluviômetro 92,2 mm 
Fico na dúvida se choveu tanto por Gondomar 
Neste momento não chove 
17,8°C
94% hr
1023 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Out 2019 às 21:31)

Boa noite,

Por cá continuamos debaixo de nevoeiro cerrado, já está assim há mais de 10 horas.
Fui agora à rua e cai uma morrinha muito leve.

Massarelos (IPMA), que é a estação oficial aqui mais perto de casa leva 42,8 mm acumulados. 

A temperatura tem-se mantido muito estável ao longo do dia; mínima de 16,7ºC e máxima de 17,5ºC. Neste momento estão 16,8ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Out 2019 às 22:30)

E o Rio Cáster em Ovar, atingiu o caudal máximo, sem transbordar.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2019 às 00:56)

Boa noite, boa madrugada.

Foi mais um dia de belo efeito cénico esta quarta-feira, cinzento, muito chuvoso, tecto de nuvens baixo, vento fraco.
Mas que chuva.
O *acumulado* ficou nos *74,9 mm* e o *total mensal* subiu para os *314,9 mm*. Muita água.

Pelas 17h comparei a chuva recolhida no udómetro de *hellmans* e no pluviómetro da estação, desde que zerei os dois ontem ao final da manhã..
Tomando como ponto de partida os 82,2 mm registados no pluviómetro digital da Oregon, medi o recolhido no udómetro de *hellmans* e este totalizou 80,2 mm.
Uma diferença de 2 mm a mais registada, parece-me uma diferença aceitável. 2,5 % é pouco.
O ideal seria um valor a rondar os 0%, mas tecnicamente é muito difícil. Já noutras avaliações consegui próximo disso e noutras consegui diferenças negativas, isto é, recolhi menos no pluviómetro que no udómetro de *hellmans*.
Fica a curiosidade. De vez em quando vou verificando a fiabilidade do sensor digital para perceber se está tudo bem ou não.

A temperatura continua é alta, muita humidade no ar, leve chuvisco vai caindo, vento praticamente nulo e nevoeiro por vezes - o tecto de nuvens é baixo, sinal de atmosfera saturada.
A amplitude térmica ficou-se nos 2,3ºC.

*Tactual: 16,7ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto de orvalho: 16,0ºC*​


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Out 2019 às 01:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite, boa madrugada.
> 
> Foi mais um dia de belo efeito cénico esta quarta-feira, cinzento, muito chuvoso, tecto de nuvens baixo, vento fraco.
> Mas que chuva.
> ...


74mm? fogo impressionante que sorte
nao sei o que é isso


----------



## qwerl (31 Out 2019 às 01:22)

Boa noite

Por aqui foi uma manhã de chuva forte e tarde/noite de nevoeiro e chuvisco.
O acumulado na estação mais próxima foi de 55,9mm.

 Foi um dia surpreendente pelos elevados acumulados um pouco por todo o litoral Norte, alguns a aproximar se dos 100mm quando ontem o GFS nem 20mm metia no sítio mais chuvoso. Mas o aspeto da frente no satélite já fazia antever surpresas....

Por agora 18,1°C, céu muito nublado, continua o tempo tropical


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2019 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

Manhã mais luminosa que a de ontem pelo Porto, que também sabe bem depois de um dia cinzentão e muito molhado  O sol quase que consegue dar-nos um olá por trás das nuvens.

Temperatura muito amena, 17,6ºC neste momento. Cerca de 1 mm acumulado durante a madrugada.


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2019 às 18:26)

Boas,

por aqui *1.8 mm* acumulados hoje, com alguma chuva fraca  e nevoeiros presentes, a humidade sempre acima dos 95 % 

Neste momento 17.7ºc vento fraco de S/SSW, 97 % HR e nevoeiro fechado.

E pronto, nada mais há a acrescentar :


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2019 às 20:51)

Boa noite 
Dia moribundo 
Nevoeiros 
Chuviscos há várias horas 
Acumulados de 1,9 mm
Máxima de 20,1°C
Atual de 18,3°C
93% hr
1024 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Out 2019 às 23:39)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de inverno onde reinou a chuva, ora por vezes fraca "morrinha" ou mais forte um pouco, com vento de S/SO/O.
Temperaturas entre os 17ºC e 18ºC de máximas, as mínimas nunca baixaram dos 15ºC, a humidade relativa nunca baixou dos 90% para baixo.
Digamos que os fins de outubro me impressionaram.
Vou esperar pelo dia de amanha haver o que esta para chegar.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2019 às 23:42)

Boa noite.

Mas que dia.
De manhã tivemos períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos, mas pouco nevoeiro.
Pela tarde os períodos de chuva prolongaram-se, escassos momentos em que a chuva fraca parecia parar mas logo recomeçava a cair...E o nevoeiro tornou-se uma realidade, tempo completamente cinzento, escuro.
A noite está a ser marcada pelo nevoeiro bastante cerrado e pela chuva fraca contínua.
O vento soprou sempre fraco.

O *acumulado* está nos *10,4 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* deverá terminar nos actuais *325,3 mm*. Nada mau!

Ah...já me esquecia: a humidade! É muita humidade. 

A amplitude térmica hoje foi de 2,3ºC apenas. *Tmín* de 16,4ºC e *Tmáx* de *18,7ºC*.

*Tactual: 17,6ºC
Hr: 96%
*​


RedeMeteo disse:


> 74mm? fogo impressionante que sorte
> nao sei o que é isso


Pode ser que um dia destes tenhas essa sorte. Mas que essa quantidade de chuva venha distribuída em muitas horas, 4 ou 5 dias de preferência, pois a carência de chuva é tanta que seria preferível cair de forma contínua mas lenta, para que toda ela pudesse entrar nas ressequidas terras alentejanas.


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2019 às 23:45)

Boa noite 
Nevoeiro 
Chuviscos 
Acumulados de 2,4 mm
18,2°C
94% hr
.....
Acumulados do mês de outubro 
240,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Out 2019 às 23:56)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Nevoeiro
> Chuviscos
> Acumulados de 2,4 mm
> ...



Comparando com os colegas @Aristocrata  e do @joselamego os meus pluviometros "arderam" todos. 
Só registei uns míseros 76mm..... 
Vamos a ver como se comportam desta vez....


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2019 às 00:00)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Comparando com os colegas @Aristocrata  e do @joselamego os meus pluviometros "arderam" todos.
> Só registei uns míseros 76mm.....
> Vamos a ver como se comportam desta vez....


Deves ter tido mais do que eu e do que o Aristocrata
Em novembro já deves ter teu pluviômetro a carborar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Araújo (1 Nov 2019 às 00:46)

A estação aqui da beira acabou o mês de Outubro com 302.7mm, bem bom. As temperaturas hoje mantiverem-se o mesmo dos últimos dias, por volta dos 18ºC. Vamos ver o que Novembro nos traz, o início parece ser mais chuva, que venha ela.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2019 às 10:22)

Bom dia 
Início de novembro com chuviscos
Acumulados de  3,4 mm
18,1°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

